# Oven Size



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

action We have not picked-up our new 28rsds, but my DW was asking me what size cookie trays, sheets, or pizza trays, would fit in the oven. Any feedback would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I saw sheets to fit and I m thinkin (bed) sheets for an oven? Further reading explained it







Plannin on makin a Wal Mart trip today? I am also waiting on a 28 RSDS to come in, good luck with yours.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I saw sheets to fit and I m thinkin (bed) sheets for an oven? Further reading explained it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 shy Sheets was probably not the best choice of words. Yes, Wal-Mart, Shopko, Target, or whatever else trips her trigger. Ours 28rsds is in, but to busy to pick it up. What a shame??????


----------



## campndox (Mar 8, 2005)

Cookies! I'm camping with you guys.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I found a small baking sheet with 1 inch sides at Wal-Mart.
It's the perfect size for the oven...however I don't know the size off hand.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

What kind of cookies








Don


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Boy! I did not think this this was such a hard topic. But, apparantly, I am not the only one on this site that should have the "goofy" avatar!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just so happen to be camping as we speak ... so let me measure for you...

15 1/2 inches by 13 1/2 inches ... thats the largest the pan can be and have 1/4 inch on each side and the door close properly....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I make good chocolate chip cookies







, bring me "sheets" I ll make the cookies. Never tried it in the camper, but what a way to make friends or drive them crazy!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

...you should taste the baked goods that come out of my Camp Dutch Oven at the campground! Perhaps you've smell my cobbler in the woods before???


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi, My husband suggested that I reply to your question concerning your Outback oven. We use a normal 12-cup muffin tin in our oven with room to spare. So any pan about that size or a tad larger will fit fine. A few tips for baking: when baking muffins use foil cup liners and the muffins come out much better. When baking bisquits--use two baking sheets, (one on top the other) to protect the bottoms from burning. Don't use large size bisquits such as "Grands"-style. They are just too large and the outside finishes baking while the middle is still raw. I also double pan when baking a pizza. A trick I discovered is to reduce temperature by 25 degrees and check sooner than suggested on the package to see if food is done. When something comes out perfect jot down your technique and keep it in the kitchen drawer. That will eliminate the guess work later. Of course depending on your altitude these hints may need to be adjusted a bit. These things we learned strictly through trial and error and a lot of burned bisquits!!!!







If you would like any more hints just let me know. Have fun.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

A toast to everyone for the replys. I knew this sight was good for info, but I never would have thought a question, like this one, could be so much fun. Thanks!!!


----------



## campnfan (Jan 30, 2005)

NDJOLLYMON,

All this talk lately about your dutchoven cobbler made me do a search and find your recipe. Needless to say it is the best I have ever eaten. I haven't tried it over an open flame yet, (it works nicely in the oven) but plan to. Anyone hungry for cake? needs to try his recipe. It is really good.

Campnfan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We also received the suggestion to get an ceramic stone to place below the rack to distribute the hear more evenly. We have done any baking yet, but everyone we talked to said it really helped. We bought one of the round pizza stones and Bed Bath and Beyond for under $10.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah, we're going to try the backing stone/tile thing too. I baked my first batch of brownies last trip and they burnt on the bottom while the inside was not all the way cooked. The trays of frozen lasagna cook fine though.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I went to HD and bought a 12x12 ceramic tile for .99. I was concerned that it might crack so I wrapped in heavy duty foil and fired it in the home oven to 550 degrees. No problems and covers the bottom nicely.

Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

campnfan...
thanks! Gotta love that cobbler...ala mode as well! It's a good way to make friends at the campground. When I bake it outside the trailer, it smells like fresh baked apple pie all around the campground. People start stopping by.

One time I baked a black forest cake over the fire. It smelled so good, people said they'd be back later for a sample. Bad news was...I left it on too long and burned the heck out of it! NUTS! Trial and error I guess. I usually use the Dutch Oven over charcoal, and not a campfire. Live and learn!









Back on topic...we have a Pampered Chef baking stone I want to try. I also bought some ceramic tile to see if one worked better than the other. Now if MAY would hurry and get here!


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> campnfan...
> thanks! Gotta love that cobbler...ala mode as well! It's a good way to make friends at the campground. When I bake it outside the trailer, it smells like fresh baked apple pie all around the campground. People start stopping by.
> 
> One time I baked a black forest cake over the fire. It smelled so good, people said they'd be back later for a sample. Bad news was...I left it on too long and burned the heck out of it! NUTS! Trial and error I guess. I usually use the Dutch Oven over charcoal, and not a campfire. Live and learn!
> ...


Hey Jolly,
Let me know how the stone from Pampered Chef works for you. A few years ago, I tried making a pizza in my home oven on one that I had bought. I am not sure what I did wrong, but I heard load noises and looked in the oven and it was shattered all over the oven. If you can figure out what I did wrong, let me know. I never did call anyone about it.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Not Yet's advice on the ceramic tile seems to be on target as that is a trick I have read about quite often. The only caution I have heard is to be sure and get a ceramic tile, i.e. one that has been fired. Don't get a raw tile or teracotta as those will most likely crack.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

The Pampered Chef stone works great. The classic round fits perfect and you can still use the rack it comes with. You can get two cans (20) biscuits on it.

P.S. Jolly I'm back! (Goldy)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good timing 'Goldy", we already have the pampered chef stone, so no need to go get anything else.

Welcome back, in hibernation since dec?

as you say.......... Have a Great Day sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome back GOLDY! We missed you during your hibernation!

Got any plans yet?

We have the stone...but I've never tossed in the oven yet!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Jolly,
Thanks for missing me








We have our first outing planned this weekend. It's close to home & dealer should something major go wrong. DH winterized and summerized it himself this year......no problems or leaks







.

We have quite a few camping trips planned this year all around the area. Then we have our Disney Cruise planned for June 19-23rd. Then we plan to stay in Florida a few extra days. The countdown is on!

BTW, you guys sure have been busy while I was away. New posts: 10,516! 
I thought it was bad before when I was gone a week. Needless to say, I didn't read them all, but picked out some of the interesting ones. Let me know if I missed anything major.

Have a Great Day!! sunny

Sorry I hi-jacked your thread.....you can have it back now!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome back Goldy!

We used a 12in x 12in ceramic floor tile and it cracked right down the middle. Second use it was fine. If you think about it, it makes sense that it would get a crack in the middle - the problem with uneven heat is the gas burner location and shape - it is a single rod burner that extends from the back to the front of the oven. The uneven, rapid heating of the tile from the center would cause it to expand in the center faster than the edges (the same problem with cooking - it burns the middle and doesn't cook the edges). I doubt that after the first crack it will have any other issues.

And it works really well - acid test was brownies; they were perfect. Cooked evenly for the length of a 13 inch pan. After it was cracked we just made sure it was placed back together with no gaps and we baked chicken with no problems.

BBB


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good info BBB, make sense to me too. If it cracks just push it back together. It will still deflect alot of the heat around the edges and radiate the rest. So maybe there is hope for baking brownies after all.


----------

